# Adding Two new Letters "SH"



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Piper,
Passed her fifth leg for her SH on Thursday and will be running her first two masters tests on Saturday and Sunday in Nevada.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOOOHOOOO! Congratulations Piper!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Gotta love those Topbrass Pipers! Congrats.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

WhooHooo  Congratulations!~


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's fantastic! huge congratulations, and good luck in the masters tests!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! GoGet'em Piper!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HOLY COW!!! Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations. Best of luck in masters.
Jim


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congratulations! Onward and upwards!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats and best of luck on the Master legs..


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats,
NOW pick up all the chickens!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Big congrats to TEAM PIPER!! :appl:
Good luck in the master tests this weekend. :crossfing


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-congratulations! What a wonderful achievement


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WOOHOO! So exciting!


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Going nuts waiting on the results for the Master test. Last I heard she was called back for the 2nd series, but no word as of yet.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok so we are still waiting for results???????


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, She broke in the second series. She lined the first series after half of the field needed to handle.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Ouch!!!!
Radar broke in a Masters,he was clean all the way through 3 series. Last series early morning,cold, and water. He was pumped when i got him out. All he had to was keep his butt on the ground to finish up the last series (honor). Broke before the third bird hit the ground. One judge said it was a shame the other judge a (golden person also) yelled "Oh my God no!!!!"
It was a long drive home.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

FANTASTIC!! Congratulations!


----------

